# Nikon D3X



## Tony Swinney (8 Mar 2009)

Hi

I had a client here yesterday, with his D3X, so I grabbed a shot of the nano tank with it.  The quality from this body is amazing, rivalling the medium format digital backs for clarity, and beating them hands down for usability.  It also has fantastic low light ability.

This is shot handheld, at 1/100s f2.8, at ISO200 with just the 18w Superfish light on   







and a crop from that pic:


----------



## George Farmer (8 Mar 2009)

Awesome!  That's certainly the king of the DSLRs at the moment.  Â£5,500 RRP for the body...

I've seen some 100% crops vs. a medium format with digital back and the MF is a fair bit sharper, but costs twice as much!

Did you not fancy going for a big DoF and simply upping the ISO?  I'm sure it could handle it...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Mar 2009)

It's a great bit if kit, and down to a mere Â£4900 if you shop around - if you can make it pay for itself its a great buy !  The photographer who owns it has hardly used his Hasselblad / Phase One kit since byuing the Nikon (and thats Â£20k !!!)  With the right processing and PS tweaking the difference is minimal.

It was a shame I didnt have more time to play with it, but I might have another one to play with next week, so will experiment further - anyone want to buy a D700   :?:


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Â£5,500 RRP for the body...



  you get what you pay for.

i had a RZ67 PRO II film camera a few years ago. with fuji velvia 50 loaded, that was stunning! i wished i'd never sold that too! and it was only Â£600 4th hand. i bet you could get one real cheap now...mmmm :?: 

good gracious i've sold some quality gear  :?


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Mar 2009)

I know the feeling Mark. I traded in my Mamiya7II to buy the D700, and hugely regret selling my Fuji GX617 last year, but it just wasnt getting used enough, having moved away from a local lab.  I shoot so much more now on digital.

You'll never beat a 10" x 8" Velvia tranny on a light box - thats quality   !!!


----------



## Tony Swinney (17 Mar 2009)

I had another play with a D3X yesterday, and thought you might like to see this pic:

Shot under tank lights only, ISO 1000, 1/80s at f4.5 handheld.

Full frame:





and a crop from that file:


----------



## Superman (17 Mar 2009)

How much for a camera?!
I think I'll get something cheaper.
Great photos btw.


----------



## Joecoral (17 Mar 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> How much for a camera?!



That's just for the body! It's the lenses that you spend all your money on!


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Mar 2009)

WOW   

the colours are excellent too. Beautiful fish.


----------



## bigpig (17 Mar 2009)

What optics did you use taking the photos?


----------



## Tony Swinney (17 Mar 2009)

bigpig said:
			
		

> What optics did you use taking the photos?



The image above of the discus was on Nikons 24-70mm f2.8 G ED lens.

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (10 Apr 2009)




----------



## LondonDragon (10 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnwf2RShNV0


haha nice one! I have seen a better version of that video in portuguese regarding Benfica!!


----------



## George Farmer (10 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that clip is used on loads of stuff.  It works really well.

Joking aside, the D3x is awesome and although the sensor is the same as the Sony A900, the processing is a lot better in the Nikon, according to PP, anyway.  Not to mention to weatherproofing etc.  

It really does give medium formats a run for their money, and at less than half the price.

It will be interesting to see what Canon bring out next...


----------



## oldwhitewood (5 May 2009)

Get a Mamiya 7 on the case and shoot in RealRAW  that's what you need.


----------



## Tony Swinney (6 May 2009)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> Get a Mamiya 7 on the case and shoot in RealRAW  that's what you need.



We traded in the Mamiya 7 for the D700  - most clients wont accept film anymore


----------



## ceg4048 (6 May 2009)

Which is a real shame. I'm actually going back to film after seeing the D3X pricing. Fuji Velvia in 35mm is back in production and film cameras can now be had for a song. Labs no longer need $50,000 scanners to produce great results in digital conversion.  Hey Nikon/Cannon, lets keep it real..

Cheers,


----------



## oldwhitewood (7 May 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> oldwhitewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gutted


----------



## oldwhitewood (7 May 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Which is a real shame. I'm actually going back to film after seeing the D3X pricing. Fuji Velvia in 35mm is back in production and film cameras can now be had for a song. Labs no longer need $50,000 scanners to produce great results in digital conversion.  Hey Nikon/Cannon, lets keep it real..
> 
> Cheers,



I am too, I've started shooting a lot with film and have really gotten into it, I've got an Olympus Om2 (which I really love using) the lens prices are bonkers, picked up a zuiko 135mm f3.5 for about Â£20 off ebay. But I have recently got a Voigtlander body, just need to get a lens for it but I can't afford it at the moment - skint!


----------

